# Sentra Horn Problem??



## D6Adam (Dec 7, 2005)

Alright, My sister has a 2000 Nissan Sentra XE, and the horn doesn't work, at all. We've checked almost everything, The fuses are good, ect. Could it possibly be a horn relay switch, or is there any other possible problems that would cause the horn not to function??


----------



## audio1der (Jul 14, 2003)

If you are sure the ground is good (not corroded, etc.) and it's getting +12V, the horn itself is dead. Just get another and replace it.


----------



## psyclopps (Jul 22, 2006)

*Bad horn assembly*

I has a bad horn too and took my sentra (2000 GXE 56000 mi) to the dealer, it ended up having a bad horn assembly, they installed it for a total of like 130 but the part was only 36 so you could probably do it yourself.




D6Adam said:


> Alright, My sister has a 2000 Nissan Sentra XE, and the horn doesn't work, at all. We've checked almost everything, The fuses are good, ect. Could it possibly be a horn relay switch, or is there any other possible problems that would cause the horn not to function??


----------

